
Vivaldi browser releases Sync in Snapshot build for public testing - jonmccull
https://vivaldi.com/blog/snapshots/help-test-sync/
======
jonmccull
This feature has been the reason many users have held out on making the switch
to Vivaldi as a daily drive. Will be interesting to see the results of the
testing and how quickly the features makes it into a final stable build.

